# Over 40, TTC 2 yrs, bad results from tests today!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello
im new to this site. My friend has recommended it as she says its a lovely community and a chance to chat to others int he same situ.
I turned 40 in june and have been trying to conceive for 2 years. i did not want to wait until this age to start a family but I havent had the easiest of times. My first husband did the dirty and my 2nd died suddenly, 1 month after we got married. i now have an amazing partner who is jut fantastic and i feel very lucky.

Weve been having tests under the consultant for the past few months. My chap has a low sperm count of 6 million and 33% swimmers. i have found out this morn that my egg reserve is only 1.6. I had an follicle tracking scan today that showed one foliicle 19mm as ive taken clomid for the first time this month. We are gonna wait and see what happens this cycle and if no joy then will try ICSY? 

They have given us quite a poor sucess rate of 10-12% due to my age and all the other circumstances.

i just wanted some reassurance really and help to get my head back into a positive attitude to start treatment. Also to see if anyone has any other suggestions for improving our chances? ive heard accupuncture and reflexology aresupposed to help?

sorry to go on, hope someone is out there to help me?

Thanks Karen xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I didn't want to read and run...

This is indeed a very supportive community; I've learned far more from FF than from any of the consultants!  And with this ammunition you can challenge the consultants  

Sorry about your OH's SA; as I'm sure you're aware, WHO guidelines say that a normal SA will see a minimum of 20m sperm, and motility (which I'm assuming you mean by 'swimmers') greater than 50%.  There are also other parameters.  HOWEVER, SA can change wildly from month-to-month, so you may want to get this retested.  I'm just wondering why Clomid; it's usually only given where ladies have problems ovulating, and it's quite a harsh drug.  But if you're only trying it for one month, I can't see that it'll do much harm.  

Re yourself, I'm assuming your 1.6 is your AMH?  You shouldn't really just look at this one indicator of OR; you'll need to look at other results like your FSH and LH.  I presume you've had these done.  

If you're potentially looking to do an IVF cycle (it's ICSI btw  ), I would urge you to ensure you chose a reputable clinic.  

In terms of complementary therapies... there's a whole host you can try; acu, reflexology, hypnotherapy, nutrition, right up to immune testing... the list is almost endless (think I've done all of them ).  It's whatever makes you feel you've done your best really, and that helps you relax if you're feeling anxious.

Best of luck.

x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ka40  sorry to hear about your past story.
Just to let you know I had 5 ICSI with my DP and all failed so decided to go for SD  even I ovualte every month but they have give me 100mg clomid for 5 day and got 3 follies 24/24/20 and I got my 1st IUI BFP and hey have give me 5% due to my age as I turn 41 in June too  so just ingore the percentage and I can appen as I still think 40 is nothing only when you get to 42 - 43 that when you shoud panic.
God luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies.  ive calmed down abit now since Tuesday and am back into positive mode so I can deal with this head on again!

I'm unsure of some of the abbreviations used here as new to this!

Great advice and its good to hear other peoples experiences.

I tried clomid as a hope whilst waiting for the AMH results to return, thought anything is worth a go and although the FSH showed i ovulated in May when tested, the doc was unsure if this was accurate for every month.  It all feels abit 'woolly' at the mo and quite disjointed whilst we are having all the tests completed.  I am still on the waiting list for the scan on my tubes, though theres a 2 month wait, so that wont be til Sept.  Thought the consultant has said there would be no point to this if we are going for ICSI?  we will try anything to conceive naturally and although we have other factors against us, that maybe just the thing we need?? I always find it is easier to cope with situations if you know exactly what you are dealing with.

So, heres our plan of action!!  I would appreciate lots of input from you all, especially if theres things we've missed or should be asking

I should be ovulating in the next few days, so step one is to get my DP in the mood over the weekend!!  and hope for Gold!!
Ive blood tests booked for progesterone on 17th & 20th.  
In the meantime, DP will have a retest, as only had one sample and( he was quite stressed and had poor diet and increased alcohol couple months before the test)
If things don't happen this month, I think we are going for ICSI next month.  We will have to self-fund, so will be in touch again to chat about attending the best clinics etc1 But one thing at a time and I'm living in hope!

I'm not one for statistics and am not giving up without a fight.  I first saw the consultant one week after my 40th bday and he was very blunt about our chances being low which was a shock to me really.  Ive learnt in life that anything is possible and dreams can come true, so I'm holding onto that for dear life!

thanks for your support and for listening
ka xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Good for you ka40  not to give up for your dream.
Have you thought about level 1 blood test from your GP to rule out thyroids etc  if you can look in immune on this site from agate  and massage instead of acupucture  and maybe ask your GP what else he think you should test for also to look inside your womb to check there is no fibold or cysts etc also blood test on day 2/3 (can't remember for what) 

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ka40  I got my result for my AHM and it 0.08  but still got pregnant on IUI so number meant nothing as it just a number ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks all.
Becky thats great news, really pleased for oyu and give us hope!  Im rubbish with abbreviations wots IUI?
Ka xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

K40, that is incredibly ignorant of your consultant to say there's no point in having your tubes checked ifyou're having ICSI (I presume he meant IVF), since clearly you are trying naturally too, so you need to know if the tubes are open or you would be wasting your time.  There would also be no point in spending money on IUI's if you had a tubal problem (IUI is when they put the sperm directly into the uterus).  I would make it clear to him that you haven't given up on a 'natural' miracle despite wanting to try IVF and that you do very much want that tubal appointment.  Very likely you will find everything is fine, but it is a very useful investigation.

Maybe have a look on the nutrition and supplements threads to get some tips on things to improve your DP's sperm...


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

IUI = intra-uterine insemination


----------



## victoria123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Ka40,

Just read YOur post andwantedto say done despair.I nearly 40 and was given a less than 10% chance of concieveing inmarch this year. I did IVF with amh of 0.5 and got a BFP first time. Mr dear consultant said at the beginning ' there is a bit of divinity in this' and he is right. Dont get put off!  Sadly I had a delayed M/Cat12weeks. 

I would say accupuncture and hypnotherapy helped me.  I didnt excercise much and stayed as positive andrelaxed aspossible. I was lucky enough to only work 3 days a week and it helped. IVF can be exhausting.
I think believeing it will happen, convinves yourbody to make ithappen.

I am hopefully startinganother IVF cycle thismonth

stay positive and good luck to you

v


----------

